# Popping Sound



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

bolt? or lag screw? bolts usually have nuts at the end. if a lag screw, you may have heard another screw or nail being pushed, then snapping back into a thread of the screw. other than opening the wall to be sure you did not hit plumbing or electric, not much to do about it. test the screw for voltage? is it wet? hehehehe

i don't think it's anything to worry about though.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

although now that i think about it, if there were nail or screw, you'd have probably noticed it when you drilled..... but maybe not. hmmmmm

DM


----------



## Vandiyan (Aug 29, 2008)

It was a lag bolt. Had a washer on it. There shouldn't be any plumbing behind the wall but that is to not say there isn't. I didn't think it was much either and then I tugged on the mount once I got it up and it didn't budge so I don't think it is anything either. Just thought I would ask though. 

On and BTW thanks for helping me out twice now today.



MdangermouseM said:


> although now that i think about it, if there were nail or screw, you'd have probably noticed it when you drilled..... but maybe not. hmmmmm
> 
> DM


When I drilled I was supposed to go 2.5" deep and the drill didn't seem to want to go in all that well. The first one I drilled in about 6 inches above went in with no problem. So maybe it was a nail or something which would sound about right. That wouldn't pose a problem would it?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

naah, so long as it screwed in tight and you tested it, heck, i wouldn't worry. since it 'drilled hard' maybe you just hit a knot in the 2x?

DM

(i helped you twice?)

i love this place


----------



## Vandiyan (Aug 29, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> (i helped you twice?)
> 
> i love this place


Yeah, if I am not mistaken you answered my thread about the sparking ceiling fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oic... the ceiling fan, yeah, you were lucky it didn't start a fire! in the dining room addition i'm adding, the wife wants one that the blades look like big leaves from the jungle or something... idunno....

DM


----------



## Vandiyan (Aug 29, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> oic... the ceiling fan, yeah, you were lucky it didn't start a fire! in the dining room addition i'm adding, the wife wants one that the blades look like big leaves from the jungle or something... idunno....
> 
> DM


Yeah I was worried about it starting a fire. But was more worried about the sparks hitting my daughters that were sitting right there when I turned it on.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yes, flaming children would seem to be a nono.... =o) has anyone else seen those 'leaf' fans? any opinions? personally, i didn't like them much. i prefer the good old 'Hunter' look... 

DM


----------



## Vandiyan (Aug 29, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> yes, flaming children would seem to be a nono.... =o) has anyone else seen those 'leaf' fans? any opinions? personally, i didn't like them much. i prefer the good old 'Hunter' look...
> 
> DM


I like the leaf ones but I don't think it would look right in the dinning room. Maybe a sun room or something like that. But I am a guy and have 0.00 fashion sense.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

heh heh, i edited out the "but being a guy" line in that last post of mine. 
don't want to be called sexist or late for supper....
DM


----------

